# Black Tank Problems......



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I am still having problems with my black tanks. I have a 40 foot Cardinal, 2 bathrooms. It seems no matter how much chemical I put into the tanks, or how much water I use, I still have problems with the black tanks flushing and emptying properly.

I thought when I upgraded to a Cardinal (or so what I thought was an upgrade), these things would be less problematic. But no, no such thing. I have yet to be able to empty either black tank successfully. I have put chemical after chemical in there to let things "stew" and even let them ride and bounce around for 400 miles, but little help. I even called my dealership repairman and followed his suggestion to dump lots of chemical in there to loosen things up.

The RV is now sitting for another day at our local RV park "stewing" and I'll try to dump again tomorrow before I put it back in storage.

I've already told my family, from now on, we use the RV Park bathrooms, especially for #2!

We did have a delightful trip to the Houston Bay area (Kemah)and Galveston Island!

Mark


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I was having the same problem before installing the tornado rinser. Since adding it, no problems at all.

When all that stuff is draining, there isn't enough liquid to carry the solids out. It's your like your kitchen sink and garbage disposal. Fill you sink with water and some vegetable peelings. Pull the plug and see if all the peelings go down the drain. I'll bet there are some left. Pull out the sink sprayer and wash them down the drain. This is basically the same thing a tank rinser does. It gets more water behind the solids to help move them.

When I drain my black tank, I use a clear 45 degree elbow on the drain valve so that I can see what is coming out. When the handle is pulled I can see the tank drain. Once the flow stops I then turn on the tornado and let it run for about a half hour. No joke, I see stuff still coming out after 15+ minutes. I chose the tornado over the quicky flush just because it spins. In stead of spraying all the water in certain spots it throws it all over the tank. It's $20 at Amazon and took me a morning to install.

My installation pictures.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Mark, 
After dumping on the way home stop and get a bag of crushed ice and dump it down the toilets. As you drive the ice will help scrub the bottom of the tank assuming you take a few turns to move it around.
Good luck, Glenn


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I too bought a clear unit with a back flusher to it so I can see what is coming out. It works ok so I can add more water to the tank and allow it to flush as much out as possible. I also have a flushing wand to finish cleaning the tank out. If often takes me 1/2 hour to properly clean out the tanks so it don't stink, but I don't do it every time. I often go camping for a week or too at a time and so really do need to clean out the tank well afterwards.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

The only advice I can offer is water, water, water. Everytime when done dumping your tank, immediately add about 5 gallons of water and chemical of your choice to help slosh things around on the ride home. Leave the water in there until next outing. The tank should always be wet except for when winterized. When solid remnants dry up is when the problem starts. Also, don't be afraid to use a lot of water to flush after going #2. 
I have never had a solids or odor issue except once when a used diaper made its way down the potty. It was fun getting that out. Lets just say I went fishing and caught a big one.

Just my .02

Oh yeah, on my newer outback, it came with a black tank flush. That thing works well removing stuff.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Another thing to try is adding a couple cap fulls of liquid Calgon to each tank. I have done that since day one and I have never had an odor problem. Also, if I know I am going to a place that has full hook-ups (which may only be once or twice a season) I add a cap full of liquid clothes washing detergant and fill the tank for the ride there. Once there I dump and flush, then add water and chemical. Makes the whole camper smell clean.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture of the Tornado rinser? And is there an easy way to figure out where to cut your underbelly to install one? I have an 04 21RS. I like this idea.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

SDCampers said:


> Another thing to try is adding a couple cap fulls of liquid Calgon to each tank. I have done that since day one and I have never had an odor problem. Also, if I know I am going to a place that has full hook-ups (which may only be once or twice a season) I add a cap full of liquid clothes washing detergant and fill the tank for the ride there. Once there I dump and flush, then add water and chemical. Makes the whole camper smell clean.


x2 on both of the above. Calgon or other water softener stuff makes the sides of the tank somewhat slick, and liquid or solid clothes detergent helps get stuff desolved.

And another trick that helps. Before you dump put a twist on gate valve on the big dump tube. Then do the following

1) Open the twist on gate valve.
2 Open the black tank and flush.
3) Close the black tank valve and twist on gate valve
4) Open the grey tank valve and then open the black tank valve. That will provide a big rush of grey water into the black tank.
5) Close the grey tank valve and open the gate valve to flush the black tank again
6) repeat if necessary. Since I have two grey tanks I can get 2-4 nice big back flushes this way. Really helps get stuff out of the black tank.

My outback came with a rinser in the black tank, and when I dump at home, I run the rinser during all the flushing.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

At the recommendation of a friend, when I flush out the black tank I install a clear elbow on the trailer and then the hose to the elbow. When flushing, it takes a while before all the debris is out of the tank. When I stay in a site with a sewer connection, I'll let the rinser run for about a half hour. The clear elbow also lets you know that the water is flowing so that I don't over fill the tank. If the flow through the elbow stops, and it has, I close the valve, wait a couple minutes an then open it again and the pressure clears the clog.
























Tornado Rinser


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> At the recommendation of a friend, when I flush out the black tank I install a clear elbow on the trailer and then the hose to the elbow. If the flow through the elbow stops, and it has, I close the valve, wait a couple minutes an then open it again and the pressure clears the clog.


I think I will pick up the clear elbow, a little easier than listening to the flow to see if it stops. Usually if my flow from the black stops, I will open the grey for a few seconds to create a vacuum and suck the clog out, then close the grey and let the black flow again until I think it is empty . Then I will flush from the inside with a hose while the grey is draining and then empty the black yet again. Probably never completely empty but you do what you can. I would like to install the Tornado rinser if I can figure where my black tank is without cutting the liner all up trying to find it.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

sonomaguy said:


> At the recommendation of a friend, when I flush out the black tank I install a clear elbow on the trailer and then the hose to the elbow. If the flow through the elbow stops, and it has, I close the valve, wait a couple minutes an then open it again and the pressure clears the clog.


I think I will pick up the clear elbow, a little easier than listening to the flow to see if it stops. Usually if my flow from the black stops, I will open the grey for a few seconds to create a vacuum and suck the clog out, then close the grey and let the black flow again until I think it is empty . Then I will flush from the inside with a hose while the grey is draining and then empty the black yet again. Probably never completely empty but you do what you can. I would like to install the Tornado rinser if I can figure where my black tank is without cutting the liner all up trying to find it.
[/quote]

The pictures I posted above are of my 2008 21RS. I can't guaranty that your tanks are in the same place but if the valve handles and outlet are just forward of the tires like mine you could probably use my pics to help you locate where to cut your access hole.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

mswalt said:


> I am still having problems with my black tanks. I have a 40 foot Cardinal, 2 bathrooms. It seems no matter how much chemical I put into the tanks, or how much water I use, I still have problems with the black tanks flushing and emptying properly.
> 
> I thought when I upgraded to a Cardinal (or so what I thought was an upgrade), these things would be less problematic. But no, no such thing. I have yet to be able to empty either black tank successfully. I have put chemical after chemical in there to let things "stew" and even let them ride and bounce around for 400 miles, but little help. I even called my dealership repairman and followed his suggestion to dump lots of chemical in there to loosen things up.
> 
> ...


As mentioned above, I have found the ice trick to be the most effective. When I leave my home for a trip I put two bags in the toilet and again also when I leave the camp site after dumping and flushing the tanks. BUT ...... it is critical that you empty the ice water once you reach your distination so it does not re-harden.

If all the above suggestions do not work, take your RV to a local plumber after an intense cleaning and have them "scope" the tank and lines. This will put to bed what is likely going on and if your actually getting things out properly. It should not cost too much if you take the trailer to them, I think.

Good luck.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's the one thing I found the most frustrating about our trailer, emptying the black tank. My dad had a winnebago motorhome and the tank was tall and narrow, it emptied very fast and cleanly. Unfortunately trailers don't have the tall basements that motorhomes do so that type of tank isn't possible to use.

With lots of trial and error I found the best and fastest way to clean out the black tank was a flush king and a wand. I would empty, backfill and empty again then use the wand inside the toilet to spray down the tank. I didn't use one of the wands with the spinning head but one that shot out a stream in one direction, I could direct the full spray against each wall of the tank or directly towards the outlet to clear any blockage. I had cut an access hole through the trailer wall which came out inside the vanity so I could feed the hose right into the bathroom and hook up the wand.

Mike


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

SDCampers said:


> Another thing to try is adding a couple cap fulls of liquid Calgon to each tank. I have done that since day one and I have never had an odor problem. Also, if I know I am going to a place that has full hook-ups (which may only be once or twice a season) I add a cap full of liquid clothes washing detergant and fill the tank for the ride there. Once there I dump and flush, then add water and chemical. Makes the whole camper smell clean.


Guess I'm an idiot but what is Calgon and where would one buy it?


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

knauby said:


> Another thing to try is adding a couple cap fulls of liquid Calgon to each tank. I have done that since day one and I have never had an odor problem. Also, if I know I am going to a place that has full hook-ups (which may only be once or twice a season) I add a cap full of liquid clothes washing detergant and fill the tank for the ride there. Once there I dump and flush, then add water and chemical. Makes the whole camper smell clean.


Guess I'm an idiot but what is Calgon and where would one buy it?
[/quote]
It is a water softener. Helps the solids clump and prevent stuff from sticking to the walls. My WalMart has it. I also use 1/4cup Borax as a cheaper alternative.
No idiots here my friend. Just little tricks not yet known.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

built in flusher worth the $. I make sure black tank is full by turning on the flusher to add water. Turn it off and pull handle. At this point, I walk away for about 15 mins, let gravity do it's thing to liquid and solids. Return and turn on rinser for about 10 mins . Pull valve and walk away again, do other stuff. Run rinser again and then I go inside and pour a couple gallons of water real fast from a bucket down the toilet, more if if it has been sitting for awhile. The person outside watching the clear angle pipe says alot comes out. Turn on rinser one last time for few mins and drain and call it good. Add water and chems and water softener and on our way.


----------



## Roncadenhead (May 17, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> I was having the same problem before installing the tornado rinser. Since adding it, no problems at all.
> 
> When all that stuff is draining, there isn't enough liquid to carry the solids out. It's your like your kitchen sink and garbage disposal. Fill you sink with water and some vegetable peelings. Pull the plug and see if all the peelings go down the drain. I'll bet there are some left. Pull out the sink sprayer and wash them down the drain. This is basically the same thing a tank rinser does. It gets more water behind the solids to help move them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photos of the hatch cut in the belly. I love the framing around the opening which gives support to attach the hatch to when reinstalling. What did you attach the framing to under the trailer? Can you give more details about that? 
I also use the Tornado Rotary Rinser. It works well and the clear elbows in the drain line allow verification of that during dumping and rinsing.
Thanks again!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I only attached the wood to the underbelly. Notice the double set of screws around the perimeter of the opening. I wasn't trying to reinforce the opening but just to make it so that the flap would stay closed and that I could access it easily.

One piece of advice. Carry a couple extra worm drive clamps with you that fit the clear tubing on the tornado. About the third time I used the tornado I had water coming out all over the place. I let it dry out under the trailer overnight, unscrewed the flap and found that one of the factory clamps on the tornado had snapped. The clamp was the wrong size and was stiff enough that when I torqued it on the tubing that it cracked. Had to drive into town to find a new clamp. Besides that I never had a complaint with the tornado. I hope the built in rinser on our new 250RS works as well.


----------

